# Whats the average price for 100 t-shirt labels/tags???



## fRESHnYC (Aug 26, 2008)

whats the average price for 100, 1 color printed shirt labels??? and 100, 1 color printed woven labels usually cost???


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Whats the average price???*

I don't know if there is an "average" price. 

But you can get a good idea of the range of pricing by just contacting 2-3 different label makers to get quotes and seeing where the midpoint is.

One thing to keep in mind with low volume labels is that you sometimes pay a premium for ordering so few.

So much so that you may actually pay _more_ for 100 labels from one vendor that you would pay for 2500 labels from a different vendor.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Whats the average price???*

Rodney is correct....there is no 'average' price that has value...example...something Boise Idaho (good inexpensive area) is $5 and in San Francisco is $15...the average is around $10.. a price that won't fly in either area...


----------



## fRESHnYC (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Whats the average price???*

Oh, so0o where do you guys go to get this done???


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Whats the average price???*



fRESHnYC said:


> Oh, so0o where do you guys go to get this done???


Check the other recent threads in this section, you'll see lots of recommendations for different places to get labels: T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums

Or just use the "label vendors" search tag and you'll find all kinds of recommendations and suggestions:

label vendors related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## fRESHnYC (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Whats the average price???*

We decided to go with lucky label, is this a good choice??? They are very very cheap...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Whats the average price???*



fRESHnYC said:


> We decided to go with lucky label, is this a good choice???


I was very happy with them, and many other happy customers have posted here before. The price might be the initial attraction, but they have great customer service and quality as well. So yes, I'd say they're a good choice.


----------



## fRESHnYC (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Whats the average price???*

Ok thanks =]


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Whats the average price???*



fRESHnYC said:


> We decided to go with lucky label, is this a good choice??? They are very very cheap...


Do you have contact information for them that you could share?


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Whats the average price???*



jlgill said:


> Do you have contact information for them that you could share?


I should have just tried www.luckylabel.com before posting the question, and I would have found it right away.


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

If you want some catchy tags/labels with unique style, I definately recommend checking out bcilabel.com...for hangtags and such i recommend jakprints for great quality work! We started by using sewing in custom printed tags (i recommend sewn tags over printed tags since they wear better...printed tags can fade), but we are now all tagless (we make out labels ourselves by screenprinting plastisol ink onto transfer paper with design reversed, then de-tag out tee's and insert appropriate tag with correct size) and get our hangtags made at JakPrints. Enjoy


----------



## fRESHnYC (Aug 26, 2008)

I ordered from Lucky Labels and I was very happy with the product, shipping was really fast also for over seas!


----------

